# Milwaukee Band saw or metal cutting saw?



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Love me some band saw action but was wondering why anyone would prefer them in anything under 2"?
I know for cutting all thread coming off strut racks they are ideal, but for just cutting emt and strut? My metal saw cuts faster and is more compact.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Milwaukee Band saw


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Band saw 
M12

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

M12 bandsaw all the way. Way quieter too. Not sure how well a circsaw would do on 1/4'' rod, you would know better than I.


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

It will cut 2" if you roll it 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

gryczewskip said:


> It will cut 2" if you roll it
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


I would prefer a band saw for that. Just seems like a metal saw for pipe (primarily 1/2- 1"1/4 and deep strut) is quicker to cut. You only can cut up to 1"5/8 with the M12 so it seems redundant not to just have the M18.
Don't get me wrong because I probably will have an M12 at one time but prefer the speed of my Milwaukee metal saw. Otherwise whats the metal saw for... cutting metal studs or sheet metal!?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...the metal saw makes an annoying, ear drum piercing sound that I cant stand, JMO


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

It is loud :laughing:
you must not like impact drivers!!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I use a Metabo line powered band saw.

Same factory original blade lasted seven-years.

Metabo initiated the wide shoe, or foot.

Which has now been imitated.

It's a band saw that requires only one-hand.

Whereas a Porta-band, traditional, requires both hands and something to hold the pipe steady.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

For stuff like strut it seems a sawzall/hackzall might be an option as well....


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

KennyW said:


> For stuff like strut it seems a sawzall/hackzall might be an option as well....


It cuts ragged.

Yes, it cuts.

But, it cuts ragged.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

I have the gree lee metal circular saw. Works awesome on 2" and smaller, rod,strut, and sheet steel.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

tates1882 said:


> I have the gree lee metal circular saw. Works awesome on 2" and smaller, rod,strut, and sheet steel.


I remember hearing about those. It's a rebranded panasonic right?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

TGGT said:


> I remember hearing about those. It's a rebranded panasonic right?


 yup. They seem to have faded out though.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

telsa said:


> It cuts ragged.
> 
> Yes, it cuts.
> 
> But, it cuts ragged.


Blade choice and technique are factors there too, though...


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a Dewalt Cold Saw in my shop. Does a nice however the work holding system leaves a lot to be desired.It is extremely loud and it throws sparks and chips. It does not throw as many sparks as a abrasive saw and the blades can be resharpened.

LC


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

It's probably a dry cut saw, not a true cold saw. I have the makita version, cuts fast and very clean. But yes, loud and messy. 

Dry cut saws are like half way between an abrasive chop saw and a true cold saw. They turn much slower than an abrasive saw- around 1200rpm usually. Cold saws usually turn at 500-900 rpm and have a pump-supplied coolant stream. They are the best of all worlds except they are heavy, expensive, usually 3 phase, and you have coolant to maintain.


----------

